# TBG Banquet; with Tomi's pictures!



## matt schuster (Aug 12, 2012)

I just wanted to post a thank you to all the officers and volunteers who put the banquet on last night.    So thanks to Jeff, Tommy, the Beckwiths, Dennis, Cody, and Melvin.   I'm sure I left someone out, but again, thanks to all.    Being an officer is sometimes a thankless job and these folk put on a very nice, and, I am sure,  financially successful banquet.     Congrats to Dan Beckwith on receiving the Sinew Award, it is well deserved.    Best, Matt


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 12, 2012)

Piping up here from the Amen corner, good job.  Thank you.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 12, 2012)

We had such a good time at the banquet. I got to visit with many friends and also meet some new ones. I'm proud to bring my family around such a fine bunch of folks. Thanks to everyone who made it happen.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 12, 2012)

Yep that was a seriously good time. I brought my girlfriend along (far right) for her first exposure to this group and she was impressed for sure. She will be just fine after some therapy.

Good folks and a great night.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 12, 2012)

We had a great time as well. And Matt, my daughter and mother n law wanted me to thank you again for letting them have two of your many general raffle winnings.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 12, 2012)

Well, there should be little doubt about me having a good time as evidenced by the pic Jerry put up. Jennifer, Tara, and Andrea were great sports as well as you Jerry, Chase and Dendy!

Well said Matt, that was a well run show and no doubt a lot of time and preparation went into it. Kudos to all involved!!!

Someone (?) got a great deal on the auctioned hunt Ray Hammond donated and no doubt there are several real happy folks who won the donated hunting/fishing trips. 

There were a lot of great items that begged for my tickets but I didn't score on any of them this year. Looking forward to next year so I can try again.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who put this together. The kids and I had a great time.


----------



## matt schuster (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey, I missed the part where we got our pictures taken with all the good-looking women. . . where was that raffle?


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 12, 2012)

It was a blast and turned out really well. I must say Jeff Hampton and Tommy did alot of behind the scenes work along with all the other officers.


----------



## SOS (Aug 12, 2012)

Hated to miss it...glad to hear it was a success.  Good job to all!


----------



## milliam (Aug 12, 2012)

Also hated to miss it.

Especially hate I missed Dan win the sinew award. Well deserved!

William


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank You for your comments.....it is always a "happy labor of love" doing something you love with dear friends!!!! I have lots of pictures to post tomorrow.

I would like to take a moment to publicly give Jeff Hampton a BIG THANK YOU!!!! If you only knew how much time, planning and preparation he has done for months and months....you'd be shocked!!!and worn out!!!!Honestly he has kept on the TBG path in fast forward since he became treasurerer/secretary.....very Proud of him! 

I'm so happy it's done and was a GIANT success.....I will let Jeff post the TOTALS!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff Hampton is the man.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 13, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Jeff Hampton is the man.



X2


----------



## rastaman (Aug 13, 2012)

i had a blast as well.  Good job done by you guys (and girls)!


----------



## Clipper (Aug 13, 2012)

I would also like to thank everyone who worked to make the banquet a success.  This was my first and I had a great time.  I also got some good advice on arrows.  I particularly enjoyed getting to see the expression on the young folk's faces when they won something.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 14, 2012)

I am appreciative, honored, humbled for all of the kind words, and glad to do what I can, when I can.
This was a very good night for our Club!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 14, 2012)

Generous; One word from Dan Beckwith about Saturday night, and it just about covers everything.

Thanks to all of you that took much of your valuable time on a Saturday afternoon and evening, to make the trip.

Thanks to all of the generous donations from our members.

Thanks to all of the generous donations from Paul Redavid, 3Rivers, Muzzy, Arvin Weaver, Scott Davidson, Tim Sandford, Tommy Roberts, Clyde Gaskins, Ray Hammond.

Thanks for the generous donations of made to order bows from Billy Hudson, Big Jim and Barbara Babcock.

Thanks to the generous donations of the hunting and fishing trips from Jerry Russell, Dennis Rice, Roger Boykin, Dave Bureau and Ray Hammond.

Thanks to all who purchased tickets for all of these wonderful items at the banquet, and those who sent in tickets by mail, and to those who supported the auctions.
Man, did Gene do a great job or what? “Ya bought it!”

Thanks to all who worked from start to finish, to make this banquet run as smooth as it possibly could, and make sure everyone, and everything was taken care of.

After the tally of Banquet ticket sales, the auction and advanced thru the mail ticket sales, minus meager expenses for the raffle tickets, postage, printing and a few inexpensive
Picture frames, we will deposit right at $5000.

We needed the support, we asked for the support, and everyone responded Generously with so much support; thank you!

Our job as your officers is to make sure not one penny is spent in a frivolous way. Misers, penny pinchers, whatever fits the bill.
It is a huge responsibility and it will be remembered where each and every dollar in our coffers comes from.

I cannot express just how much appreciation I feel for all of you, and for our Club and what we do, and how happy it makes me just to be part of such a fine organization.
This was another shining moment for The Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia.

Thanks again, from the very bottom of my heart.

Jeff


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 14, 2012)

Well alrighty then......ya know I got a few pictures to post.
The Ryans in Griffin,GA was the scene Saturday night of a great and wonderful time!!!!! We wasn't exactly sure of a head count , BUT goodness we overflowed and then some! Everyone brought donations and we kept adding them right up to the live auction starting!!!!
Our President Ken Purdy started our business meeting off. It went fantastic ya'll!!!  Our club is beginning to shine again.....thanks to all of YOU!!!! Our numbers are steadily growing, with young folks and families. And some of the original older members are coming back, their interests are sparked at what's happening to TBG now, sure proud to see that! 
We are so happy to have our new targets and getting our youth trailers refurbished with equipment and dates!!!! That's what it's ALL about!!!
These first pics are getting the tables ready, selling tickets and greeting friends!!! Carlene, Jeff, Ken, Dennis, Chase, Dan and whoever was closest, got busy selling them tickets!!!!! While Carley was handing out bags and magic markers to everyone with a donation. Me.....I got tables arranged, talked with the servers, kept the bags and donations moving, and found time to take a pic and talk!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 14, 2012)

When Ray Hammond got there, he brought in some really cool blown-up photos of members in hunting scenes from the past!!!!I took a pic of every pic! waaaaaay cool! I know some BUT wish I knew who each one was (anybody help me out please post) I did get a picture of Ray holding the Sinew Award he has been a past recipient of!
I got alot of happy couples, friends and even some wonderful mothers-in-laws socializzzzing.
Al wanted a picture with Dwain Cooke (Al said he was the most interesting man in the world- the Dos Equis Man!!!)


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 14, 2012)

3rd batch:

Lots of smiling happy folks!!!!!

But folks that last picture I took.....ya know you're "put out to pasture" so to speak, when Al asks YOU to take the picture of him with "his wemin" and not BE IN IT!!!!!!!  
At least Jack still liked me........


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 14, 2012)

TBG President Ken Purdy got us started then, Melvin Edwards took over with the "First Kill" Awards(well received so we'll do that again!) Tony Smith handed out the "Sinew Award" for Excellence that went to HatchetBow Dan Beckwith!!!!!   Gene Bramblett did a FANTASTIC job with the Live "Ya Bought It!" Auction(we'll do that again TOO!!!)......then the Raffel was on. Folks......it worked like a very well oiled machine!!!!  Jeff Roberts, Jeff H., Gene, Dennis and a whole slew of young'uns in the back sorted and handed donations off to Carlene. She then got them to me, I read them out, Carlene pulled a ticket, gave it to me and BAMBAMBAM!!!! You had a winner!!!!!
Once the regular Raffel was complete, Jeff Hampton gave out the final 6 Wins (the fishing, hunting trips and the Flatwoods bow). A little more socializing, I took a pick of a posing Melvin, then asked for a smile (and got it!!!)I caught lots of folks enjoying the time together and EATING!!!! Then we started the cleaning up, tipping our 2 wonderful servers and we were GONE!!!!! I want to thank the Manager Dirk, he got tickets and won several things himself ya'll!!!!!!
A BIG GIANT THANK YOU! to everyone who helped before, during and after our banquet! Your kind hands, gracious hearts and non-stop smiles just blew this gal away!!!!
Some of our regular folks didn't make it this year, YOU WERE MISSED!!! 
 I want ya'll to know this much......TBG is ALIVE and WELL and very ACTIVE in the State of Georgia!!!!!
Al Chapman says it all in his picture!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 14, 2012)

OKAY~~~~I got 3 pictures from before we left Jeff's house Sat  @ noonish.....Paul Redavid and his girls came by to leave off his donations.....WOW!!!!  pretty sure that doesn't even cover what he donated!!!!!!!
Then Sgt Charlie Mitchell stopped to pick up his "First Kill" award from Jeff!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 14, 2012)

Now Tomi, you know I love having my pic taken with you, but you is the photographer for things like this and a dang good one too!!!

I really enjoyed the old photo's that Ray brought and glad you photographed them too. Great idea!!! I was blessed to get to hunt with Monty Browning (last pic with the buff), he even skinned a pig for me. If anyone ever gets a chance just to sit down and listen to him I promise you will not want to get up or get interrupted. Fascinating man for sure!

I saw several friends faces in your pic's that I never got around to speaking to and regret that. Hopefully next time I will get to chat with everyone at least a little bit.

Was nice meeting the first president of TBG, Greg Campbell and good seeing some TBG faces I had not seen in a few years.


----------



## rastaman (Aug 14, 2012)

And Greg is the guy in the picture with the elk...


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 14, 2012)

ok I'll keep this updated if ya'll help me out.....
#1- Ray Hammond - turkey down
#2- Joey Buchanan - hog down
#3-                         - leopard down
#4- Hatchett Jack Keener - bear down
#5- Greg Campbell - elk down
#6- Monty Browning plus ?- water buffalo down.

thanks ya'll.......


----------



## chenryiv (Aug 14, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Jeff Hampton is the man.



X "∞"  !!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 14, 2012)

#2 Joey Buchanan Past President of TBG                                          #4 Hatchett Jack Keener  Past President of TBF


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 14, 2012)

trad bow said:


> #2 Joey Buchanan Past President of TBG                                          #4 Hatchett Jack Keener  Past President of TBF



thanks Jeff!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 15, 2012)

chenryiv said:


> X "∞"  !!


Aw shucks..thank you sir.


Hey ya'll, the NEW targets are now in the TBG Target Trailer!!!!   

Last night, Sam and I rode across the world, (from Powder Springs to Lawrenceville), to Roger's house and off loaded the targets from his camper, to our trailer.

Another thing off the list.


----------



## droptine06 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds as though it was a big success!  I need to try and make one of these events to meet some of ya'll, seems like a great group of folks. 

Tomi andJeff, again thank you for the oppurtunity to help out it was a pleasure. To whoever won my drawin's, hope you enjoy them and it was an honor to draw em for you!

Chad


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 15, 2012)

QUOTE=droptine06;7126260]Sounds as though it was a big success!  I need to try and make one of these events to meet some of ya'll, seems like a great group of folks. 

Tomi andJeff, again thank you for the oppurtunity to help out it was a pleasure. To whoever won my drawin's, hope you enjoy them and it was an honor to draw em for you!

Chad[/QUOTE]

Thank you Chad. The drawings were amazing.
If you would like to come to one of our shoots sometime, be 
proud to have you. We can find something for you to shoot for the day too. Right, or left handed' won't matter either way.

Hatchettbow Dan Beckwith won one of the drawings, his wife Carlene the other. Two fine people, and good friends. 
I am sure proud for them.
They were a smart possessive of the drawings though.


----------



## droptine06 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you Chad. The drawings were amazing.
If you would like to come to one of our shoots sometime, be 
proud to have you. We can find something for you to shoot for the day too. Right, or left handed' won't matter either way.

First, you've never seen me shoot a traditional bow ....I hope you have a big hay bale back stop or sumtin'.

Hatchettbow Dan Beckwith won one of the drawings, his wife Carlene the other. Two fine people, and good friends. I am sure proud for them. They were a smart possessive of the drawings though. [/QUOTE]

I don't know about amazing, but I appreciate the kind words! Those hand made bows, and hatchets and what not....those are works of art!

Dan and Carlene, hope to meet ya'll some day and put a face to the name!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 15, 2012)

HatchetBow Dan Beckwith and his deeelightful Missus Carlene.  (she's the pretty one on the right)!!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like everybody had a large time, and we are sorry we missed it.  I need to figure how ta be in two places at one time!  Thanks Tomi for all the great pictures.  You always do such a great job of showcasing our fun and drawing others into the campfires of all our various organizations!  You are a hero!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 16, 2012)

Bill, you and Karin were SO missed last Sat!!!!  Jeff and I  wondered if you would make it......Thank You for the hug and back patting!!!!!


----------



## selfbowman (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like all had a good time. Congrats to all involved.


----------

